# XFX Radeon RX 6700 XT Merc 319 Black



## W1zzard (Mar 17, 2021)

The XFX Radeon RX 6700 XT Merc 319 not only looks amazing, it's also by far the quietest RX 6700 XT we tested today. Despite the impressive acoustics, temperatures are uncompromised and much better than the AMD reference card. Idle fan stop is included, too, of course.

*Show full review*


----------



## Houd.ini (Mar 17, 2021)

That's quite a revenge cooler-wise from XFX since the 5700xt debacle! Great job.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Mar 17, 2021)

Houd.ini said:


> That's quite a revenge cooler-wise from XFX since the 5700xt debacle! Great job.


XFX coolers have mostiley had issues going back to the R9 290X days in 2013 where they didint properly cool VRMs, but glad they sorted them out eventually, however long it took.

XFX is one of those companies that people always forget about but somehow they still exist making unique looking products


----------



## critofur (Mar 17, 2021)

Ugh - they _*decreased *_the memory bus width compared to the 5700XT?  No thank you!

Also, while I understand that prices are currently exceedingly high in the GPU market, I don't accept how high they set the "MSRP" for this card, simply doesn't make sense IMO.


----------



## Radical Vision (Jul 29, 2021)

I am looking to buy this exact model 6700 XT MERC, as it seems is one of the best made cards, after all the cooler is the same for 6800XT MERC, i dont think there is other card of the AIBs that can beat this thing.. Now the prices are retarded even as MSRP, but i sold my XFX 580 8GB for about 480$ (did get it new back in 2017 for 260$) so i am fine with the 570$ for the 6700XT MERC.. Just the prices to get down, as the shitty greedy miners f**ked up the prices for us.... After i get my hands on this card i wont be looking for a new card in the next decade....




critofur said:


> Ugh - they _*decreased *_the memory bus width compared to the 5700XT?  No thank you!
> 
> Also, while I understand that prices are currently exceedingly high in the GPU market, I don't accept how high they set the "MSRP" for this card, simply doesn't make sense IMO.



Well AMD have now Infinity Cache so is whatever they did lower the mem bus...


----------



## gasolin (Mar 26, 2022)

Great card


----------



## mama (Mar 26, 2022)

Looks like the same cooler as on my 6900XT.


----------



## MTF96zn (Sep 4, 2022)

Hi can anyone tell the dimension and thickness of the thermalpad used on this XFX RX6700XT QICK 319 ?


----------



## MTF96zn (Sep 5, 2022)

MTF96zn said:


> Hi can anyone tell the dimension and thickness of the thermalpad used on this XFX RX6700XT QICK 319 ?


XFX Support answered the question boiz and girls

Hers are the size and thickness of the thermalpads of the XFX RX6700XT QICK 319


----------

